# 1st Island in the skiff- 8/11/09



## adp29934 (Dec 30, 2008)

Little late for this report but I thought I'd post anyway. Realizing the opportunity in my friends 18 foot skiff parked in his drive way, I convinced him to trailer it to Lynnhaven. We launched and and cruised to the bridge at about 35 mph fully loaded with a crew of four, gas, cooler, rods and tackle. We worked the first island over for the evening on a smooth outgoing tide with low winds, perfect for the small boat. We fished the bay and ocean side of the island drifting sometimes a quarter of a mile from the bridge. Seemed we caught more and bigger fish a little further from the structure. In all we boated about 15 flatties. A LOT in the 17, 18, and 18 1/2 range with one keeper measuring in at 19 1/2 inches. A fun time. Pic.....


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice fish. Congrats.


----------



## Out Sick (May 27, 2006)

Nice Alex, the water looks great. Seems like eveytime I get to go its a %*#^ washing machine. Maybe next time you won't have to talk him into it!


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

Nice work guys!


----------

